
David Heinemeier Hansson: REWRITE - gmays
http://businessofsoftware.org/2015/10/david-heinemeier-hansson-rewrite-basecamp-business-of-software-conference-video-dhh-bos2015/
======
neduma
The eternal question is what happen if customers are more opinionated than
creator? Thinking along line of custom motorcycle industry vs SaaS
customization.

Any comparison/thoughts about how salesforce address these issues DHH talking
about?

